# The ruins of Georgias first brewery



## BuckMKII (Apr 26, 2012)

Major William Horton started Georgia's First Brewery on Jekyll Island in 1740. Large pieces of tabby seen here on the bank of the creek, now known as du Bignon Creek, mark the site and are all that remain today. Crops of barley, rye, and hops, planted and raised in Horton's fields on Jekyll, were used in making beer for the soldiers at nearby Frederica on St. Simons Island. Major William Horton, of Oglethorpe's Regiment, was the first English resident of Jekyll Island. The remains of Horton's tabby house stand northeast of this brewery.


----------



## BuckMKII (Apr 26, 2012)




----------



## BuckMKII (Apr 26, 2012)




----------



## BuckMKII (Apr 26, 2012)

Here is some information on what tabby is.


----------



## GAJoe (Apr 26, 2012)

Neat info. Thanks!


----------



## quinn (Apr 26, 2012)

Cool shots!I would look at some of these in b&w as well!Thanks for the lesson


----------



## wvdawg (Apr 26, 2012)

Neat shots - appreciate the history behind them too!


----------



## cornpile (Apr 28, 2012)

Bet that was a hang out spot for the boys, hundreds of yrs ago.Thanks for the shots and tour


----------



## rip18 (Apr 30, 2012)

Nicely done!  Those are the best shots of those ruins that I've ever seen!


----------



## BuckMKII (Apr 30, 2012)

quinn said:


> Cool shots!I would look at some of these in b&w as well!Thanks for the lesson



Here are a couple in B&W.


----------



## BuckMKII (Apr 30, 2012)

Thanks for the compliments. I took all these shots right as the sun was setting and I thought that they might not turn out okay due to the lighting but I guess it worked. I took these sunset shots just after I shot the last ruins picture.


----------



## Crickett (Apr 30, 2012)

Hey that's really cool! I love the B&W's!


----------



## leo (May 1, 2012)

Interesting find, thanks for posting the bit of history and the neat shots too


----------



## Hoss (May 1, 2012)

Great history shots.  Thanks for the lesson.  Oh and a beautiful sunset.

Hoss


----------

